# Bone-in Pork Butt Cut In Half (Q-View)



## dumbwhiteperson (Apr 26, 2013)

I had read both sides of the argument when it comes to cutting a bone-in pork butt in half to save time. I had a 8lb bone-in butt/shoulder, I decided to cut it directly in half where the bone ended. Both sides were pretty much equal weight, about 4lbs each. One had the bone, the other had no bone. 

Covered both in a basic rub (turbinado, salt, paprika, onion, garlic, chipolte powders, etc.) 

The butts went on at 8:30am and kept temps at 225-245. 5 hours in at 160 IT, I wrapped them individually brought to 200 IT and into the faux cambro for 1 hour and they pulled like a dream.

It couldn't have been more tender and moist. 7 hour total smoke with 1 hour rest before pulling. 

I just wanted to document cutting a butt in half to shave a decent amount of time and I probably will always do this just because I noticed no adverse affects of cutting it in half. 

Anyone have a different experience doing this?


Q-View:













image.jpg



__ dumbwhiteperson
__ Apr 26, 2013






My son supervising :)












image.jpg



__ dumbwhiteperson
__ Apr 26, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dumbwhiteperson
__ Apr 26, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dumbwhiteperson
__ Apr 26, 2013






Bone slid right out...












image.jpg



__ dumbwhiteperson
__ Apr 26, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dumbwhiteperson
__ Apr 26, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dumbwhiteperson
__ Apr 26, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 26, 2013)

The meat looks good and there is no reason you can't cut a Butt since they have enough Fat and Collagen to keep the meat moist. I have seen a cooking show where the Butts were cut into Softball sized pieces, smokes up really fast...JJ


----------



## dumbwhiteperson (Apr 26, 2013)

That's interesting about thr softball size chunks, Thanks for the reply :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 26, 2013)

I have cut the bone out before to get the time down. Get a bit more bark that way since there's more external surface. When I cut the bone out now its because I am making Buck Board Bacon!


----------



## driedstick (Apr 26, 2013)

I buy the boneless pork butts all the time, around here hard to find bone in.,  Works just fine.


----------



## seenred (Apr 26, 2013)

It all looks good from here!

Red


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks good! Your son did a fantastic job supervising!!!


----------



## tweekers237 (Apr 29, 2013)

my next smoke session is pork butt.  Gotta try my hand at pulled pork.

my question to you DWP, did you smoke them the entire time in foil?  or did you let your beautiful butt rest in foil?

thanks.


----------



## tom walker (Apr 29, 2013)

Great Q-views.
Now I'm too hungry to read any more
Thanks a heap.


----------



## dumbwhiteperson (Apr 29, 2013)

Tweekers237 said:


> my next smoke session is pork butt.  Gotta try my hand at pulled pork.
> 
> my question to you DWP, did you smoke them the entire time in foil?  or did you let your beautiful butt rest in foil?
> 
> ...



I let the smoke run out while they are foiled and just keep the heat going till they hit 200 degrees :)


----------



## tweekers237 (Apr 30, 2013)

i see i see.


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks yummy to me!  Cute little helper too!

Kat


----------



## dumbwhiteperson (Apr 30, 2013)

I did this again yesterday and came out even better than before. I used a different rub which gave me a better bark. This time the butt was bigger and once I cut it in half one side was a pound heavier. They finished about an hour apart. 













image.jpg



__ dumbwhiteperson
__ Apr 30, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dumbwhiteperson
__ Apr 30, 2013


















image.jpg



__ dumbwhiteperson
__ Apr 30, 2013


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 30, 2013)

Great looking PP there DWP!

Great job.

And keep that Q-view coming!

Bill


----------



## dumbwhiteperson (Apr 30, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Great looking PP there DWP!
> 
> Great job.
> 
> ...



Thanks! And I use your BDSE on everything I smoke, so thanks for that :)


----------

